# Formerly RADICAL DECALS !!!!!



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought they were just done, but it looks like the name was just changed and the website moved. This is good news for me. I like Rob's decals.

http://www.robsmodeling.com/decals/home.html


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> I thought they were just done, but it looks like the name was just changed and the website moved. This is good news for me. I like Rob's decals.
> 
> http://www.robsmodeling.com/decals/home.html


 
Yeah, I picked up quite a few from him. Great to work with and hold up well when applying clearcoat.

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm also a fan of his decals.. I just wish he made more of them


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I'm also a fan of his decals.. I just wish he made more of them


yeah i wished he made whole lot more!!! i wondered why he changed his name? i like radical decals better..

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Flames*

:devil: fire, Fire, and more FIRE!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

There was this guy who used to sell different color foil waterslide stripes... But I can't remember his name.. sure wish I did. The ones I have are running out


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Robs decals rock! He told me last month that the white ink in his special printer was not going to be made because the printer he uses is no longer going to be made and that he was not going to be able to get the special white ink.

Glad to see that he is still around. I had asked him if he could make some KC symbols for the AFX / JL front fog lights. You gotta respect the person who makes cool stuff like this. Suggestions are just that. Inspiration for his models is what has made his cool decals a huge hit.

Just put in an order, Love those Mooneyes and Iron Crosses (6 sheets of those) , Bob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great Bob! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Got my order today!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Looks great Bob! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


I think it might look even better with the Dukes of Hazard muddy look. Maybe some dirt could be painted on? I will have to try this on another body first.

Not a whole bunch because, don't want any dirt on the rims or tires. If it was a total mud hole then the chromies would need to get treated as well. Looking for the dirt off tires and lightly splatters look.  My airbrush is going to be held way back and need to spray lightly for this one. 

Bob


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rob's Decals*

Does anyone have a current link to his work. Before being Rob's, they were Radical Decals, but none of my links work...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dreese said:


> Does anyone have a current link to his work. Before being Rob's, they were Radical Decals, but none of my links work...


here is his new website address...

http://www.scaleautomodeling.com/

Wes


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like something happened again. Anyone know where he moved to this time??

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

best flamelicks out there! I sure hope he resurfaces


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

RIP Rob.  

General discussion forum. New member thread, post 365. 

Sorry for the confusion with the link. I guess we aren't always on the same page depending on our settings. :lol:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oh man!!! I love his decals.. RIP Rob.. 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I know I'll miss him, as I am sure many others will too.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

RIP Bob. I will miss you. You have been a great help to me.


----------



## 77cordobaguy (Jun 30, 2012)

*Radical decals rocked*

Does anyone know if Robert Everson passed away? I still have lots of his multi scale gas and oil decals


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*news?*



slotcarman12078 said:


> RIP Rob.
> 
> General discussion forum. New member thread, post 365.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion with the link. I guess we aren't always on the same page depending on our settings. :lol:



maybe this will help?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

sissy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've signed on as a member only to tell everyone that my brother Bob (Radical Decals) has past away. My brother was a great man and very talented. He will be greatly missed by many.



This is the quote that was referred to up ^^^^^ there... And she never was seen here on HT again. Hey, at least someone clued us in.


----------

